# The Forgotten: Jeremy Tyler



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Apparently not so good. Such a young age with so much money and he can't seem to grow up. If he continues this path, I'm sure he will be leaving Isreal soon enough.

Jeremy Tyler struggling in Israel. Immaturity is kicking in high gear.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

He's still got two years to go. No need for us to worry about him now.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

I don't think we should worry about him but what if he leaves Israel? Then what? Where is he going to play? In the CBA?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

It's too early. He's like 3 games into his season over there. It was always going to be rough. The kid is just getting a needed reality check. If he sticks with it, and it seems he will, he'll be a better player for it.

Stories like this came out about Jennings as well, and look at what he's doing. If this kid has any talent, this move is going to make him a better pro than he otherwise would have been.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

I said this in the Jennings thread but I was very unimpressed with the Euroleague games I saw him play last year as well.

And to be frank to draw any conclusions on a 17 year old the first WEEK of his professional career is foolish.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

By the way reading that article the most interesting thing to me was to find out what Makhtar Ndidaye is up to. What a waste of space he was.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

I don't think we should expect a teenaged American to do particularly well in the Israeli league.This should probably be moved as it's off topic .It's way off topic.This guy has very little to do with the nba.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Jennings himself hated his euro experience, but with the way he's playing right now, they'll hype it like its the reason for his success


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*



HB said:


> Jennings himself hated his euro experience, but with the way he's playing right now, they'll hype it like its the reason for his success


Where and when did Jennings say he hated it?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Okay hate, being an exaggeration, but read Woj's latest article on Jennings today, talking about his loneliness and of course him not getting minuets and questioning himself is well documented.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Do you have a link?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Jennings did mention in a article over the summer that he didnt have as good of a time as he thought he would. I cant remember if he said he didnt like it, but he definitely said something along those lines.

As for Tyler, the problem is and always will be his attitude. I know a lot of college coaches recruiting him were just turned off by his attitude. The kid just doesnt get it, and he needs to work on that just as much as his skill development.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

I have known guys like this. No discipline at home or home training. Just a big baby who has had everything handed to him on a silver platter. Head filled with dreams of dunking and celebrating. Probably never did one piece of homework in his life or ever studied anything of merit. 

Then thrown into the cold water of reality. I doubt one year or five years can mature this guy. 

I think its a good contrast for future kids who go overseas though. You could be Jennings ...or you could be Tyler.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Jennings didnt do so well in Europe and Tyler might as well come back to the NBA and dominate. Bottom line we just dont know if Europe is a good grooming ground for these guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Jennings didn't enjoy his time in Italy. But I doubt he would be playing like he's currently playing if he had gone to Zona and just drove on everyone all year and not been humbled. Clearly he realized he needed to develop a J to be a pro, and you see the results of that so far. 

I think this stuff is better for these guys than going to college where it's inferior competition. Euroball they can get used to being a pro and deal with what it's really going to be like in the NBA. I have no doubt if Tyler stays with it, he'll end up a better player for it. This is probably the first coach in his life that's challenged him. If he can't stand up to it, he was never going to be anything in the NBA anyways.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

^False again. Fran Fraschilla had a couple of tweets on this again. Again you guys are trying to make it out like Europe was the turning point for this guy. No its not. He barely got minutes. If anything he learned how to warm the bench and be patient. He was a highly touted rookie, was pegged in the top 7 in the draft before going to Europe, and only fell a spot after coming back.

How's going to college holding back guys Lawson, Evans, Flynn and co? Lets stop making silly assertions shall we. Euroball isn't even as good as you all make it out to be. Want me to start rattling off the names of so called Euro legends that didn't do diddly squat in the league?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

It wasn't the minute in the games. It was the opportunity to practice without any restrictions and he didn't have to worry about grades while doing it. It was basically a season full of training and coaching while maturing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

A good portion of college stars arent worried about their grades either and I doubt they are having sleepless nights about practice either.


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Someone mentioned something regarding Tyler's dad holding him back big time. He still seems like a whiny brat who cannot adjust to an Americanized city.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*



HB said:


> A good portion of college stars arent worried about their grades either and I doubt they are having sleepless nights about practice either.


Colleges limit how much you can practice. Pro teams do not. And the calibre of coaching and competition he was competing against every day in practice was a lot higher than in college. He was playing against grown men who knew all kinds of veteran tricks. 

The proof is in the pudding. Look how good he has been early. And look at how he's shooting that J. His jumpshot was nowhere near this when he first showed up to Italy. 

Compare him to Derrick Rose who did the year in college thing. Derrick Rose still can't shoot a jumper. In college he was able to just use his athleticism and do whatever he wanted. Never had to develop anything else. Now he's in the pros with a bum wheel and Jennings is running circles around him.

John Wall is going to be really good, but how much of a challenge is Kentucky going to be for him? He'll play twenty games against teams they'll mostly blowout(last night as an exception), develop bad habits, and never really be challenged.

So far kid's going to Europe instead of college are shooting 100% from the field.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

Derrick Rose has been hitting his mid range shot, the guy just hasn't been the same this year most likely because of Gordon being gone and trying to figure out teammates. Still maybe you haven't realized but the Bulls arent looking too shabby mostly because Noah and his frontcourt teammates are doing well, meaning Rose doesnt have to do too much.

Look why did you ignore the fact that Tywon Lawson, Flynn and Evans are all doing well in the league. They played in college no? How terrible.

Fran Fraschilla is a well respected scout/analyst on the international scene and he berated the way Euro coaches treated Jennings.

So John Wall would have been better off going to europe, getting stuck on someone's bench and developing his game through practice right? Thats idiotic. And by the way, you do know whilst coaches are limited in what practice time they can spend with their teams, players can scrimmage on their own and there's no limit to how much time they can spend in the gym on their own.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: So how's Jeremy Tyler doing...*

There were all kinds of stories like this about Jennings at the beginning of last year, and then around late January and February we started hearing all kinds of reports about his new attitude. People went over and saw him practice and talked to him, and were like "wait, so all the rumors aren't true?" Luckily 8 teams ahead of the Bucks were too stupid to take a chance on him. He's going to save basketball in this city.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This came through on a twitter feed from DraftExpress. :laugh:



> *DraftExpress:* Looks like Jeremy Tyler is quitting and coming home after the incident last weekend. RT @jeremy_tyler1 PACKING!!!!!!! HERE I COME CALI


next post...



> *DraftExpress:* Spoke with one of his agents...he says that Jeremy Tyler 'had a little incident this weekend, but he isn't going anywhere"


next post...



> *DraftExpress*: Jeremy Tyler left the bench at halftime after not seeing any PT and went to sit in the stands. Was fined $5,000 & not allowed to practice


He isn't even listed on the '10 mock draft at DE. As a matter of fact, they don't have him being selected until the 2nd round of the '11 draft. Probably shouldn't have left the states, JT.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This kid is a train wreck. All those positive stories we heard about Jennings last year are ultra negative about Tyler this year. I seriously have not heard anything positive about him. The only stories I see are those tweets and the horrible influences in his life who egg on his primadonna behavior and are with him as long as the money is there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TM said:


> He isn't even listed on the '10 mock draft at DE.


He isnt eligible for 2010 draft.
And, Nim there was plenty negative stuff about Jennings too.
Nothing as bad as this but how he cant shoot, how he looks like a boy amongst men, how he got benched for a guy who couldnt make an NBA team(Becerovic) etc...
With that said Im not a big fan of Tyler. We will see what he does next season but pretty pathetic to go and sit in the stands though no matter your age.
He isnt even THAT talented to get way with **** like that and expect to get drafted. Id take Renardo Sidney talent over him any day, not too mention someone like Cousins


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

2/28/10...


> *jeremy_tyler1: *Israel is truly making me grow up .. becoming a man and a professional


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Saying it is one thing, meaning it is another.

He's a week removed from leaving the bench at half time, chances are that last tweet can be attributed more to him being fined 5 stacks than having any sort of epiphany.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

GregOden said:


> Saying it is one thing, meaning it is another.
> 
> He's a week removed from leaving the bench at half time, chances are that last tweet can be attributed more to him being fined 5 stacks than having any sort of epiphany.


Exactly. This is damage control.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Have we forgotten this kid is a full year younger than Jennings was ? He has to stay there another year after this one if he wishes to get paid. 

I went to school with spoiled dunces like him. When I read he only talks about the millions he would make in the NBA, I knew he was a dud. 

Teams are no longer gonna go after the best project big man. Thabeet played in college and is a flop. This kid is less than that. 

Do a search on James Lang to see this kid's future, its not a pretty one.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Oh wow, he dropped the James Lang bomb.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

There are NBA players who were about the same at the same age. All he has to do is get it together Pre-draft. Still a talented big. His parents should be blamed for letting him go alone.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> There are NBA players who were about the same at the same age. All he has to do is get it together Pre-draft. Still a talented big. His parents should be blamed for letting him go alone.


He's not alone, he went with his gold digging entitled ***** of a girlfriend.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Tyler was always overrated, anyways. He was constantly outplayed by any big man with a pulse in HS, and got by purely on his physique. He has horrible offensive moves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its just a lot of sillyness going on with people like Vaccaro who constantly push these kids overseas. I dont see how playing in college has affected guys like Wall and Cousins, matter of fact their national profiles have improved tremendously. Is there any quarter in this country that those guys aren't known?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Already the end of his career?

3/18/10...



> DraftExpress:[/B] Maccabi Haifa: “Due to personal matters, Jeremy Tyler chose to leave the team on his own will and return home. We wish him all the best.”


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Him not sticking it out tells me a lot about him. He has the physical talent, but he doesn't have it mentally. This kid should have stayed in high school.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*The Jeremy Tyler experiment has come to an end*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AmZa5uy.oH3_TlEc1NWLYYK8vLYF?urn=nba,229072

I guess we all knew this would happen. He left the team so they probably don't have to pay him. Is this James Lang all over again ?

Can't go to college, can't make the pros, what would be his future...if he still has one ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Jeremy Tyler experiment has come to an end*

An idiot through and through. This just proves he never had a chance to begin with. I don't know why he wouldn't just stay with the team and keep practicing. His expectations there were way out of wack, and embarassing. He seemed to have no idea about the team he was going to or how those leagues work.

It sounds like he had one of the all-time worst support networks around him, combined with a weak mentality himself.

Just shows what Brandon Jennings had not everyone has.

To reiterrate. What an idiot. He deserves to have to work at Burger King the next ten years just like every other idiot his age.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Jeremy Tyler experiment has come to an end*

He's on the Lenny Cooke career plan, no?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Jeremy Tyler experiment has come to an end*



LA68 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AmZa5uy.oH3_TlEc1NWLYYK8vLYF?urn=nba,229072
> 
> I guess we all knew this would happen. He left the team so they probably don't have to pay him. Is this James Lang all over again ?
> 
> Can't go to college, can't make the pros, what would be his future...if he still has one ?


D-League.

I've never seen him play, but I'm guessing this is another Maurice Clarett situation where the kid's ultimately not good enough to be getting this kind of hype/attention.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Jeremy Tyler experiment has come to an end*

He might actually have a good chance to challenge the NBA's age limit rules in court, since because of them his options right now are pretty limited. I don't think he'd be drafted regardless, but it could be worth a punt for his people to try?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Jeremy Tyler experiment has come to an end*



futuristxen said:


> He might actually have a good chance to challenge the NBA's age limit rules in court, since because of them his options right now are pretty limited. I don't think he'd be drafted regardless, but it could be worth a punt for his people to try?


This challenging of the age limit in court thing is bogus, an organization has a right to demand a certain amount of experience from it's candidates.

But you seem to think he would actually be drafted, which is bogus as well.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I feel sort of bad for him. It would probably be pretty tough to be an immature kid straight out of high school going overseas to play professional basketball with grown men. He was given bad advice by the wrong people, methinks. 

I think Brandon Jennings just had the mindset you need; just improve your game and good things will happen.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I heard Jennings also had his mother and brother over there with him as a support system. That's the difference with a lot of these young kids, even back when HSers were coming into the league, quality support systems were a factor (on top of skills of course).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol this guy signed in with the Mickey Mouse league in Japan....and when this thread started some where rooting for this guy to overseas, y'all are telling me he wouldn't have done better under Pitino? Lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He would have transferred from UL, he isn't mentally tough enough to work with Pitino. He reminds me of Derrick Caracter, now is his chance to make some changes after he faces adversity for the first time in his basketball life. If he doesn't get tougher/more committed he is never going to play a minute in the NBA.


----------

